# End and Long Grain Cutting Board



## Tony (May 17, 2015)

I've never seen a cutting board where the two are combined, but since I have a ton of cherry that is already glued up into panels I thought I would try it. I think it works, what do y'all think? Tony

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2015)

Looks sharp, Tony. Will be interesting to see how the long grain vs. end grain hold up over time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

I'm a bigger fan of end grain boards but I have always liked your long grain works. But mixing them is very cool! I love it. If you had gone long grain with the cherry and maple end grain I don't think it would have looked as good. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

Also, I have some cool ideas (at least I think they are) I'd like to share with you via PM.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

Also, please clip your nails.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Looks sharp, Tony. Will be interesting to see how the long grain vs. end grain hold up over time.



I thought about that too Matt. I've got customers that have used my long grain boards for 3-4 years now with no significant wear. I don't think they would stand up to commercial use, but for a home cook they seem to be okay. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Also, please clip your nails.



Sorry I forgot to take off the fake ones I use when I perform.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2015)

Tony said:


> I thought about that too Matt. I've got customers that have used my long grain boards for 3-4 years now with no significant wear. I don't think they would stand up to commercial use, but for a home cook they seem to be okay. Tony



We have a long grain board that was given to us as a wedding gift that has held up well. Though, I was wondering how the glue joints will hold up with the long grain vs. the end grain when they're mixed like that when you factor in wood movement over the seasons and changes in moisture as the long grain and end grain sections will want to move in different directions. Each on their own would be fine - long grain or end grain - but I'm wondering how the two mixed together will hold up? I really like the look it gives.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

Matt plenty of furniture joinery relies on end grain meeting long grain (I know it's sort of different). As long as the MC was very low when he glued them, and as long as moisture cannot get deep into the wood, and as long as his glue joints were sound, the board should be fine. You sure as heck wouldn't want to stick it in the dishwasher though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Also, I have some cool ideas (at least I think they are) I'd like to share with you via PM.



I would love to hear your ideas, PM them when you get a chance please.


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2015)

Nice design, but over time there will be issues with the opposing grain due to seasonal changes in humidity etc. cross grain moves aprox. 10 times more that long grain, in fact, I doubt it will be long before you can run your fingers along the edge and feel the different length of the adjacent pieces...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

I've been in the same camp as you Barry for years and have threads at WWT saying the very thing you did, but I think on something as small as a cutting board, if the end grain was pre-glued, it should stand the test of time. If the end grain wasn't pre-glued I think you are probably right. It will be interesting to see what happens especially since I doubt Tony pre-glued the end grain. 

Tony maybe you should send me the board and let me and my wife put it through its paces.


----------



## Nature Man (May 17, 2015)

Anything Texas is good! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've been in the same camp as you Barry for years and have threads at WWT saying the very thing you did, but I think on something as small as a cutting board, if the end grain was pre-glued, it should stand the test of time. If the end grain wasn't pre-glued I think you are probably right. It will be interesting to see what happens especially since I doubt Tony pre-glued the end grain.
> 
> Tony maybe you should send me the board and let me and my wife put it through its paces.



Actually the cherry was pre-glued. I got a bunch of these awhile back. I'm with you on this one Kevin, I think it's a small enough project that the movement shouldn't be an issue. I'm going to keep an eye on it, we'll see what happens.

Also, I'll be more than happy to give you a board. Just send me directions to the forest. Hell, I'll deliver it in person! No need to meet me, I'll just drop it off

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

Tony said:


> Actually the cherry was pre-glued.



I never doubted you!


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2015)

@Bean_counter


----------



## Bean_counter (May 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Also, please clip your nails.



You mean claws. LMAO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 23, 2015)

@Tony 

Bri said send it this way and we will let you know if it moves. The two colors go together well!


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> @Tony
> 
> Bri said send it this way and we will let you know if it moves. The two colors go together well!



Sorry Mike, @Kevin already has dibs. Read the thread and the rules!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter (May 23, 2015)

Tony said:


> Sorry Mike, @Kevin already has dibs. Read the thread and the rules!!



Don't piss her off or she will kick your ass!!! Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Looks sharp, Tony.



You must be talking about his talons....


Cool looking board too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

